# I got a jenday conure



## GailC (Sep 7, 2017)

Was planning on getting a conure sometime next spring but I had a opportunity to get a nice 2 year old jenday and a large cage so I did.

Currently on the way home, will post pics once I get her settled in.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Congratulations! I can't wait to meet her


----------



## GailC (Sep 7, 2017)

Here she is, very unhappy but home safe.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Congratulations! 
What is your new little friend's name?*


----------



## GailC (Sep 7, 2017)

Thanks. They were calling her Sheila but I want to change it. Something a bit more gender neutral since I don't actually know gender


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*We'll be looking forward to seeing more pictures and hearing all about her once she gets all settled into her new home.

Best wishes*


----------



## Hunterkat (Mar 29, 2017)

Congrats! They are very cute


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

The first name that popped into my head was "Shasta". 

S/he is a beautiful little bird, congratulations!!


----------



## GailC (Sep 7, 2017)

Shasta isn't bad at all, I'll give it a test run today and see how it fits.

I think this is going to be a bit of a challenge. She eats fruits and veggies but no pellets and the only seed she wants is safflower and sunflower. 
Hopefully she won't be too stubborn about switching to a better diet.

She is a bit cranky and giving very mixed signals. She begs to come out or come to me but once I have her on my hand, she starts test nibbling. If I tell her no, she bites harder until I get really stern and loud with NO!

She'll act all sweet in her cage but if I get within biting distance, she will lunge. So far her bites aren't more than a hard chomp, no where near breaking skin but I need to get this stopped before it gets worse.

She also wants on my shoulder which isn't going to happen until I trust her a lot more. Last thing I want is my face or neck bit. At least she knows step up and always complies even if I get a chomp in the process.


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

This is why bigger birds scare me! Se is lovely though. I love the res around her eyes. 
I'd call her Scarlet.


----------



## JRS (Sep 3, 2016)

She looks lovely. Best of luck with the diet changes.
I think the name ‘Savannah’ suits her.


----------

